# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Այսօր պատրաստել եմ...

## Artgeo

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրել, թե այսօր ինչ ենք պատրաստել: Ռեցեպտով պարտադիր, նկար էլ որ լինի, վատ չի լինի: Կողքից խորհուրդներ էլ կարող եք տալ:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2011), Cassiopeia (14.05.2010), Kita (14.05.2010), yerevanci (14.05.2010), Երկնային (14.05.2010), Մանուլ (11.07.2010), Մուշու (25.09.2019)

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր պիռոգ եմ պատրաստել, հավի մսով և կարտոֆիլով: Ահագին կայֆն ա


Ռեցեպտը իմ սիրտելի կայքերից մեկից եմ վերցրել http://gotovim-doma.ru/view.php?r=81...i-i-kartofelem

Վերցրեցի երկու հավի բուդիկ, որոնք իրականում չեմ սիրում, բայց որ գրած էր... Սադիայի բուդիկներից եմ վերցրել, իրանց վրա շատ սառույց չկա, համ էլ որոշակի ամսաթիվ գոյություն ունի, բացի դրանից գոնե մի քիչ պարզ ա բուդիկների հայրենիքը: Բացի դրանից վաճառողուհին հենց դրանք խորհուրդ տվեց: 
Կարտոֆիլը արդեն հարազատ դարձած մարդկանցից վերցրի, որոնցից միշտ շուկայում կարտոֆիլ եմ գնում: Կարճ ասած ինձ շատ են սիրում, չեն խաբում քաշը, իրենք էլ ընտրում են, թե ինչ տան:
Մի գլուխ սոխ, մի քիչ աղ, մի քիչ պղպեղ: Էն կանաչ ուպակովկաներից զզվելի հոտ ա գալիս, Ռոյալ Արմենիայի սևից եմ վերցրել: Խմորը պատրաստի եմ առել, խանութից, որոնց հետ նոր եմ ծանոթանում, բայց էն, առաջին խանութի վաճառողուհու ծանոթությունը օգնեց, թարմ խմոր առնելու մեջ  :LOL: 

Կայքում գրված 30-45 րոպեի փոխարեն իմ մոտ չգիտեմ ինչի 1.5 ժամ տևեց, բացի դրանից սկզբում ախմախավարի համ վերևինն էի միացրել, համ ներքևինը: Արդյունքում այն, ինչի պիտի լիներ վերջում՝ այսինքն կարմրացնելը, ստացվեց սկզբում: Բայց դա էական չէ:

Ստացվում է շատ համեղ, փափուկ ու փխրուն: Բայց սառելուց հետո, իմհկ հեչ ուտելու բան չի: Ու ամբողջովին տեղավորվում է սնունդի իմ կոնցեպցիայի մեջ, այն է, սնունդը պիտի լինի արագ, որակով, էժան ու համեղ: 
Եթե որևէ մեկը որոշի պատրաստել, բարի ախորժակ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2011), yerevanci (14.05.2010), Մինա (07.05.2013), Միքո (14.05.2010)

----------


## Մինա

Սիսեռով հավ եմ եփել:
Բաղադրությունը.
Միջին չափի հավ(1.5կգ փոքր չլինի)
500գ սիսեռ(նախորդ օրը թույլ աղաջրում ենք թողնում)
3-4միջին չափի պոմիդոր
3-4պճեղ սխտոր
1մեծ սոխ
1-2թարմ բիբար(1հատը լավ կլինի կարմիր լինի)
մի քիչ ketchup
ձիթապտղի յուղ կամ կարագ ըստ ճաշակի
աղ,բիբար,թարմ խառը կանաչի ըստ ճաշակի


Պատրաստման եղանակը
Նախoրnք քիչ ջրով եփում ենք սիսեռը:
Խորը կաթսայի մեջ բոլոր կողմերից մի քիչ կարմրեցնում ենք հավի կտորները,ավելացնում ենք սոխը,սխտորը,բիբարը,մինչև թափանցիկ ,բաց ոսկեգույն երանգ ստանա սոխը:Ավելացնում ենք քերիչով կամ բլենդեռով անցկացրած պոմիդորը,համեմունքները,ketchup-ը:Մի քիչ եռացրած ջուր ենք ավելացնում,այնքան,որ ծածկի հավի կտորները ու ավելացնում ենք սիսեռը(առանց քամելու,հենց խաշելուց հետո մնացած ջրով):Երևի մի կես ժամից հետո ավելացնում ենք մանր կտրտած խառը կանաչին:
Հուսով եմ դուր կգա բաղադրատոմսս,բարի ախորժակ բոլորին: :Smile: 


Հ.գ. չմոռանամ նշել,որ եփելուց հետո շատ արգանակ չի մնում կաթսայում,ջուրը լցնելուց ուշադիր եղեք:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2011), matlev (23.08.2011), Vardik! (26.08.2013), Արևածագ (23.08.2011), Նարե91 (26.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

Կարծում եմ սխալ տեղ չեմ գրում բաղադրատոմսս, ու չեմ կրկնվում....դե համ այսօր համ երեկ սա եմ պատրաստել... :Love: գնացի՞նք...

Ուրե՜մն աղջիկներ ջան, վերցնում ենք...
*
Կարագ աչքաչափով, դե 100գրամ...
1 ու կես բաժակ պեսոկ
6 ճաշի գդալ ալյուր 
կես լիտր կաթ, կարելի է նաև խտացրած կաթ
վանիլին մեկ թեյի գդալ, կամ էլի ցանկությամբ
և թխվածքաբլիթ պատրաստի և հասարակ՝ երկու տուփ
և մեկ տուփ շոկոլադ, ցանկալի է առանց խառնուրդի, մաքուր շոկոլադ
նաև կարելի է ընկույզ  մեկ բուռ, ձևավորման և կրեմի մեջ խառնելու համար*


Ուրեմն 1 ու կես բաժակ պեսոկը 6ճաշի գդալ ալյուրի հետ ենք խառնում, էնպես որ ալյուրի գնդիկներ չլինեն, հետո կաթը քիչ քիչ լցնում ենք այս զանգվածի վրա էնպես, որ քիչ քիչ ջրիկ դառնա, ավելացնում մեկ թեյի գդալ վանիլինը, դնում ենք կրակի վրա, դանդաղ խառնում, որ տակը չկպչի ու գույնը փոխվի քիչ սպիտակի, հետո թողնում ենք սառչի....
Սառելուց հետո  մեկ այլ ամանում կարագը հարում ենք, ավելացնելով  սառած զանգվցածը գդալ գդալ, վերջում էլ այս ամբողջի մեջ կարելի է ընկույզ ավելացնել, համովա լինում ավելի, սա ինքս եմ մտածել :Blush:  գովազդդդ :Tongue: ...կամ ըստ ցանկությամբ, բայց ընկույզով համեղ է...
Հետո մեկ այլ ամանի մեջ փշրում ենք թխվածքաբլիթները ոչ շատ մանր, ոչ  էլ շատ մեծ ու քիչ քիչ մանրացված թխվածքի հետ ենք խառնում մեր պատրաստած զանգվածը՝ կրեմը, ու լցնում արդեն մատուցվող ամանի մեջ, կարելի է և միանգամից իրար հետ խառնել, ուղղակի էնպես ավելի գեղեցիկ ու մաքուր է ստացվում....
Հետո  ընկույզները շարում ենք մեր պատրսատի զանգվածի վրա, իսկ կրակի կամ գոլորշիով ամանի վրա դնում ենք շոկոլադը, հալեցնում, ընթացքում էլ կարող ենք թեյի գդալով կաթ կամ ջուր ավելացնել, որ ջրիկ զանգված ստացվի, ու  ծորացնում ենք մեր մատուցվող ամանի մեջ գտնվող զանգվածի վրա...Կարող եք նաև վրան կոկոսի շփուրներ ավելացնել, գեղեցիկ է լինում ավելի ...
հ.գ՝ էլի ես ինքս եմ մտածել....
Հետո դնում ենք սառնարանը, որ լաա՜վ սառչի ու նոր մատուցում...

Մոտավորապես նման տեսք է ստացվում, իմ պատրաստածով էլի՜....

Фото1071.jpg միգուցե շատ մոտիկից է, բայց....

Բարի ախորժաա՜կ...Մեմեյից.. :Kiss:

----------

armen9494 (02.03.2012), unknown (25.02.2012), Vardik! (26.08.2013), Նարե91 (25.02.2012), Նիկեա (12.05.2013)

----------


## Parizuhi

*Ծիրանի ջեմով ռուլետ* եմ թխել այսօր:
Բարի ախորժակ:

Խմոր
 3 ձու
 1 բաժակ շաքարավազ
 50 գրամ կարագ
 2 սուրճի բաժակ մածուն
 1 թեյի գդալ սոդա
 1,5 բաժակ ալյուր

Կրեմ
Ծիրանի ջեմ

Ձուն հարում ենք շաքարավազի հետ, ավելացնում թույլ վիճակում գտնվող կարագը, հարում և ավելացնում սոդան մածնի հետ միասին խառնած: Ավելացնում ենք ալյուրը ու ստանում ջրիկ խմոր:
Դնում ենք ջեռոցը, թողնում ենք եփի 180 աստիճանի տակ մոտ 12 րոպե մինչև դառնա ահավոր քիչ վարդագույն, գրեթե սպիտակ վիճակում հանում ենք ու փռում խոնավ սրբիչի վրա հակառակ կողմից: Քսում ենք ծիրանի ջեմը և փաթաթում ռուլետի տեսքով: Վրան շաղ ենք տալիս շաքարի պուդրա:

Դե ինչ, բարի ախորժակ :Smile: 

rulet.jpg

----------

Artgeo (16.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (16.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այսօր շոկոլադով բլիթներ եմ թխել  :Smile: 

choco_1.jpgchoco_2.jpg

*Բաղադրությունը.*
300 գ. ալյուր
2 թեյի գդալ փխրեցուցիչ
1 թեյի գդալ սոդա
1/2 թեյի գդալ աղ
2 ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազ
75 գ. կտրտած սառը կարագ
150 մլ. սառը կաթ
60%-անոց դառը շոկոլադ (քանակը կախված է նրանից, թե ինչքան եք շոկոլադ սիրում)
1 ձու (հարել՝ երեսին քսելու համար)

*Պատրաստման եղանակը.*
Վառարանը տաքացնել մինչև 210 աստիճան, տապակի մեջ թխելու համար նախատեսված թուղթ փռել:
Մեծ թասի մեջ ալյուրը խառնել փխրեցուցիչի, սոդայի, աղի ու շաքարավազի հետ: Ձեռքով տրորել կարագը ստացված խառնուրդի մեջ:
Լցնել ալյուրը և պատրաստել խմոր: Սեղանին ալյուր ցանել ու խմորը դնել վրան: Գրտնակել 3 մմ հաստություն ունեցող ուղղանկյան:
Ուղղանկյունը կտրտել 12 հավասար մասի և ամեն մեկի վրա դնել շոկոլադի կտորներ (ինչքան շատ, այնքան լավ :Smile:  ):
Շոկոլադը ծածկել՝ խմորի եզրերը մոտեցնելով ու ամրացնելով: Բլիթները տեղափոխել տապակի վրա և վրան հարած ձու քսել:
Թխել 15-20 րոպե, մինչև վրան ոսկեգույն շերտ առաջանա:
Հանել բլիթները վառարանից, մատուցել սուրճի և կաթի հետ:

----------

Meme (22.12.2012), Moonwalker (22.12.2012), _Հրաչ_ (22.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

dranik.jpg

*Բաղադրությունը.*
կարտոֆիլ - 6 հատ
սոխ - 1 գլուխ
խոզապուխտ կամ այլ երշիկեղեն - 200 գրամ
պինդ պանիր - 200 գրամ
ձու - 2 հատ
սամիթ
ալյուր - 4 ճաշի գդալ
աղ
պղպեղ
ձեթ

*Պատրաստման եղանակը.*
1. Սոխը, խոզապուխտը, կարտոֆիլն ու պանիրը քերել խոշոր քերիչով:
2. Ավելացնել ձուն, ալյուրը, մանրացված սամիթը: Աղ-բիբար անել: Լավ խառնել:
3. Ստացված զանգվածը գդալի օգնությամբ դնել թավայի մեջ՝ տալով կոտլետի տեսք:
4. Երկու կողմից տապակել, մինչև ոսկեգույն շերտ առաջանա:

Բարի ախորժակ  :Smile: 


Հ.Գ.
Ինքս նշված չափաբաժնի կեսն էի պատրաստել, ստացվել էր նկարում պատկերվածը: Աղը մի փոքր չարաշահել էի, իսկ ընդհանուր շատ համեղ էր:

----------

AniwaR (13.07.2014), Diana99 (08.05.2013), Peace (07.05.2013), Արևհատիկ (06.05.2013), Մինա (07.05.2013)

----------


## Peace

Սրա նման մի բան, առանց խոզապուխտի, մի անգամ ես էլ պատրաստեցի, տապակելուց այնքան ձեթ ներծծեց, քիչ էր մնում լացեի:  :Jpit:  Հետո ուրիշ ձև փորձցի. Նույն բաղադրությամբ շերտերով, առաջին շերտ՝ կարտոֆիլ, երկրոդը՝ հոլանդական պանիր, կանաչեղեն, երրորդը՝ նորից կարտոֆիլ, վերջում՝ հավկիթ ու ուղիղ վառարան: Կարմրեց, սիրունացավ, հանեցի, համով էր ու ավելի հեշտ:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (07.05.2013), Մինա (07.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Сырники
(հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ)

Բաղադրությունը
400գ. կաթնաշոռ
2ճ. գդ. շաքարավազ
1ձու
մի պտղունց աղ
1/2 բաժակ ալյուր ու մի քիչ էլ թաթախելու համար
ձեթ տապակելու համար

Պատրաստման եղանակը
Ձվին+աղն ու շաքարավազը:Հարելուց հետո + կաթնաշոռը:Ալյուրն ավելացնելուց հետո լավ հունցեք:Գլանի ձև տված խմորից դանակով կտրտեք 1սմ ից քիչ հաստության կտորներ,թաթախեք ալյուրի մեջ ու երկու կողմից տապակեք ձեթով:Առաջին անգամ էի սարքում:Արագ ու առանց բարդությունների ստացվեց:Ինձ որ շատ դուր եկան:Բարի ախորժակ :
Հ.գ. Նկարում պատկերվածից փոքր սարքեք,որ հեշտ շրջեք մյուս կողմի վրա:

----------

CactuSoul (08.05.2013), Peace (08.05.2013), Valentina (08.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի որ վերջերս հակված եմ հնարավորինս շատ հում բաներ ուտելուն, տարբեր ուտելիքներ փորձարկում եմ հում վիճակում։ Մի բաղադրատոմս էի կարդացել ինտերնետում, բայց որոշեցի մատուցման ձևը փոխել՝ բաղադրամասերը պահպանելով՝ աղցանի վերածել։ Էսօր առաջին անգամ եմ սարքել  :Smile: ։ Ինձ էլ, ամուսնուս էլ շատ դուր եկավ։

*Հում դդմիկով աղցան*
*Բաղադրամասերը*
2 փոքր դդմիկ
1 հասած ավոկադո
1 մեծ կամ միջին չափի լոլիկ (ես plum tomato–ով եմ արել՝ 15 հատ, բայց երևի սովորականով ավելի լավ կստացվի` հյութալիության շնորհիվ)
2 պճեղ սխտոր
մի քիչ թարմ սամիթ (չափն՝ ըստ ճաշակի)
մի պտղունց աղ
սև պղպեղ
(կիտրոնի հյութ)
1–2 ճաշի գդալ ձեթ (քանի որ ավոկադոն ահագին յուղայնություն է ապահովում, շատ ձեթի կարիք չի զգացվում)։


*Պատրաստման եղանակը*
Դդմիկը քերել խոշոր քերիչով, ավոկադոն՝ նույնպես, որից հետո ավոկադոյին ավելացնել մանրացրած սխտորը, մանր կտրտած սամիթը և միասին տրորել պատառաքաղով՝ վերածելով համասեռ զանգվածի։ Ստացված խառնուրդն ավելացնել քերած դդմիկին, խառնել։ Լոլիկը հնարավորինս մանր կտրտել և ավելացնել ավոկադոյի ու դդմիկի խառնուրդին։ Ավելացնել աղը, սև պղպեղը, ձեթը և կիտրոնի հյութը՝ ըստ ճաշակի։ Լոլիկի քանակից ու հյութալիությունից կախված՝ կիտրոնի հյութի կարիք կարող է չլինել։ Դա էլ արդեն ըստ համի է պետք որոշել։ 
Բարի ախորժակ  :Smile: ։



Հ.Գ. Մարդ ես, եթե հանկարծ դուրներդ չգա, ոչինչ, կարող եք մի քիչ ալյուր ավելացնել և կոտլետների տեսքով տապակել  :LOL: ։

----------

CactuSoul (08.05.2013), Valentina (08.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2013), Նիկեա (12.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Այսօր ես պատրաստել եմ շոկոլադային տորթ
8 ձու
1 տուփ վանիլին,80գ օսլա
160 գ ալյուր,250 գ շաքարավազ
4 ճաշի գդալ կակաո,1 թեի գդալ սոդա

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Сырники
> (հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ)
> 
> Բաղադրությունը
> 400գ. կաթնաշոռ
> 2ճ. գդ. շաքարավազ
> 1ձու
> մի պտղունց աղ
> 1/2 բաժակ ալյուր ու մի քիչ էլ թաթախելու համար
> ...


Իսկ եթե սա պատրաստվի առանց շաքարավազի և ավելի շատ աղով, ավելի համով չի՞ լինի  :Think:

----------

Մինա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Իսկ եթե սա պատրաստվի առանց շաքարավազի և ավելի շատ աղով, ավելի համով չի՞ լինի


Չգիտեմ,Նաիրուհի ջան,ես չէի փորձի:Սալոնիկիում(չեմ գրում Հունաստանում,որովհետև ինչքան գիտեմ միայն էստեղ են թխում Բուգացա)ահագին աշխատանք ուզող խաղցրավենիք են թխում:Ես էս հաճույքից հենց դրանց համն առա ու շատ ուրախացա:Հետո աղի ուրիշ շատ բաղադրատոմսեր կան,ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի 400 գ կաթնաշոռը վտանգի ենթարկել:Բա որ վերջում դուրդ չգա: :Wink: 

Չնայած сырные крокеты մոտավորապես քո ասած ձևով էլ սարքում են:Դե մի քիչ երևակայությանբ ,եթե  թաթախենք քունջութի մեջ տապակելուց առաջ,կարծում եմ ավելի հաճելի արդյունք կստանանք:

----------


## CactuSoul

Այսօր պատրաստել եմ պանրով կրեկերներ (բաղադրատոմսում անունը «Քառակուսիկներ» է)  :Smile: 

kreker-2.jpgkreker-1.jpg


*Բաղադրությունը.*
պինդ պանիր - 100 գր.
ալյուր - 100 գր.
կարագ - 70 գր.
սառը ջուր - 2 ճաշի գդալ
աղ - ըստ ճաշակի

Ցանկության դեպքում կրեկերի մեջ կարելի է ավելացնել պապրիկա, կարմիր կծու պղպեղ, կանաչի, նաև կարելի է քունջութ կամ խաշխաշի սերմ ցանել վրան:

*Պատրաստման եղանակը.*
1. Պանիրը անցկացնել մանր քերիչով, խառնել ալյուրի հետ, ավելացնել սառը կարագն ու ձեռքով այդ ամենը վերածել փշրանքանման զանգվածի: Գդալ-գդալ ավելացնել ջուրը, մինչև ստացվի խմոր: Այնւոհետև խմորը մեկ ժամով դնել սառնարանը:
2. Խմորը հնարավորինս բարակ գրտնակել ու ֆիգուրներ կտրտել դրանից, ծակծկել:
3. Վառարանը տաքացնել մինչև 200C և թխել 8-10 րոպե:
Սառեցնել և վայելել հրաշալի համեղ «քառակուսիկները»  :Smile: 


Մի քիչ էլ իմ փորձով կիսվեմ.
* Բաղադրամասերը աչքաչափով եմ լցրել, այնպես որ հնարավոր է՝ սպասվածից մի փոքր տարբեր բան եմ ստացել: Կարևորը՝ համեղ է, պատրաստելը հեշտ է և արագ:
* Վերևում նշված «ցանկության դեպքում»-ից` բացի պապրիկայից մնացած ամեն ինչն էլ լցրել եմ մեջը: Սև և սպիտակ քունջութը ու խաշխաշի սերմերը առանձին եմ ավելացրել, հետո, արդեն գրտնակելու ժամանակ: Իսկ կարմիր պղպեղն ու չորացրած սամիթը հենց խմորի մեջ եմ լցրել:
* 2-րդ կետում ծակծկելու պահը հենց նոր թարգմանելիս նկատեցի. չեմ արել  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (30.05.2013), Մինա (07.06.2013), Նարե91 (26.08.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Այսօր խոզի մսով ու ձավարով փլավ եմ սարքել:Ճիշտն ասած հարիսայի հույսերով արթնացա, բայց քանի որ երեկոյան թյուրիմացաբար հավի փոխարեն խոզի միսն էի հանել սառնարանից, որոշեցի փլավ եփել:ՈՒրեմն 1կգ-ից մի քիչ ավել խոզի միսը լավ կարմրացրեցի բոլոր կողմերից, ավելացրեցի կտրտած 2մեծ գլուխ սոխ, 3գազար ու մի 4պճեղ սխտոր:Նախապես մի երեք ժամ առաջ թրջել էի 2թ. բաժակ ձավարը ու եռալուց հետո թողել էի շատ մարմանդ կրակին :Մտքովս անցավ, մի հատ էլ թոթոլ, կարմիր բիբար կտրտեցի, խառնեցի մսին ու էդ բոլորն ավելացրի խաշվող ձավարին:Աղ ու բիբարը չմոռանամ`վերջում ավելացրեցի ու նստել անհամբեր , սոված գայլի պես սպասում եմ մսի փափկելուն:Համտեսած եմ, անուշ,աղվոր բան մը եղած է:  :Nyam:

----------

Գալաթեա (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Իսկ ես այսօր առաջին անգամ նապոլեոն եմ պատրաստել։

Խմորն իհարկե գնել եմ  :Jpit: 
Իսկ կրեմն ինքս եմ եփել։ Մի բաժակ կաթը մի գդալ ալյուրի ու կես բաժակ շաքարավազի հետ ցածր կրակին եփել եմ այնքն, որ մի քիչ պնդանա, թողել հովանա, հարել 200 գրամ կարագի հետ, քսել թխված շերտերին, վրան նույն շերտերից փշուրներ լցրել ու  :Nyam: 

Էս 1.5 տարի էր երազում էի, պարզվեց շատ հանգիստ կարող էի պատրաստել  :Fool:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Աշխարհի ամենահեշտ պատրաստվող բլիթները*  :Smile:  

1 1/3 բաժակ վարսակաձավարի փաթիլներ (овсяные хлопья) (Геркулес)
100 գրամ կարագ (ես մի փոքր ավելի քիչ եմ գցում)
2 հատ հասած բանան
մանրացրած ընկույզ՝ ըստ ճաշակի
կոկոսի քերուկ՝ ըստ ճաշակի

Կարագը մի քիչ հալեցնել, տրորել՝ վերածելով համասեռ զանգվածի կամ հարել հարիչով (ես ուղղակի թողնում եմ՝ մի քիչ հալի, հետո պատառաքաղով տրորում եմ)։ Այնուհետև բանանը տրորել՝ վերածելով համասեռ զանգվածի, ավելացնել կարագի վրա, հետո ավելացնել վարսակը, մանրացրած ընկույզն ու կոկոսի քերուկը։ Ստացված զանգվածը լավ խառնել, կլորավուն ձև տալ ու մոտ կես ժամ եփել նախապես տաքացրած ջեռոցում։ Եփված վիճակում բլիթները տեսքով կոտլետ են հիշեցնում, բայց համային առումով իրենց արդարացնում են որպես բլիթներ  :Jpit: ։ Ես որ պատրաստում եմ, 10-12 հատ է ստացվում։



Հ.Գ. Էս բլիթների միակ քաղցրացուցիչը հասած բանանն է, որի դեպքում ստացվում են թեթևակի քաղցր բլիթներ։ Անձամբ ինձ ու իմ ընտանիքին էս քաղցրությունը լրիվ բավարարում է, բայց եթե շատ քաղցր սիրող եք, կարող եք շաքարավազ էլ ավելացնել։

----------

AniwaR (13.07.2014), boooooooom (20.09.2013), CactuSoul (13.07.2014), Cassiopeia (20.09.2013), erexa (01.04.2021), Մուշու (13.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.07.2014), Չամիչ (20.09.2013)

----------


## տեսիլք

Դայանա ջան, ես էլ էի առաջներում միշտ ուզում նապոլեոն սարքել բայց կարծում էի, թե գլուխ չեմ հանի, մինչև պատրաստի խմորներին հանդիպելը: Ի դեպ ես  կրեմը պատրաստում եմ խտացրած կաթով ու կարագով: Կարագը լավ հարում եմ, իսկ հետո նույքան քանակությամբ խտացրած կաթ եմ կամաց-կամաց ավելացնում կամ մինչև որ քաղցրությունը դուրս գալիս է:  Ըստ իս, էդպես ավելի հեշտ, արագ ու համով է ստացվում: :Nyam: 




> Իսկ ես այսօր առաջին անգամ նապոլեոն եմ պատրաստել։
> 
> Խմորն իհարկե գնել եմ 
> Իսկ կրեմն ինքս եմ եփել։ Մի բաժակ կաթը մի գդալ ալյուրի ու կես բաժակ շաքարավազի հետ ցածր կրակին եփել եմ այնքն, որ մի քիչ պնդանա, թողել հովանա, հարել 200 գրամ կարագի հետ, քսել թխված շերտերին, վրան նույն շերտերից փշուրներ լցրել ու 
> 
> Էս 1.5 տարի էր երազում էի, պարզվեց շատ հանգիստ կարող էի պատրաստել

----------


## Մինա

Ականջդ կանչի, Շինարար, էսօր կաղամբով պլոր  :LOL:  եմ պատրաստել:Աղբյուրը` ՖԲ:


ԿԱՂԱՄԲՈՎ ՊԼՈՐ (ՓԱԹՈՅԹ)


1 հատ մեծ կաղամբ
1/2 քիլօ քաշուած միս
1 1/2 գաւաթ բրինձ
1 հատ մեծ սոխ
2 - 3 հատ միջակ լոլիկ
1 կապ ազատքեղ
3 դգալ լոլիկի խիւս
1 հատ մեծ լիմոնի հիւթ
15 պճեղ սխտոր
համեմներ ըստ ճաշակի
աղ
ձէթ
չոր նանէ 


Կաղամբին տերեւները խաշել՝ կամ մէկ առ մէկ հանելով եւ դնելով եռացած ջուրի մէջ, կամ ալ կաղամբին կոթին կողմէն շրջանակի դանակը մտցնել եւ կտրել կտրելով բոլոր տերեւները մէկ անգամէն, բայց չի զատել մարմինէն, լման ձգել կաղամբը եւ այս ձեւով դնել եռացած ջուրի մէջ: 
Սոխը, լոլիկը եւ ազատքեղը մանրել, աւելցնել լուացուած բրինձին եւ քաշուած միսին, աւելցնել նաեւ համեմները, 3 պճեղ ճզմուած սխտոր, 1 1/2 դգալ լոլիկի խիւսը, ձէթը եւ աղը: Խառնել բոլորը միասին եւ նախապէս ձեւաւոր կտրուած կաղամբի տերեւներուն մէջ դնելով փաթթել: Կաթսային յատակը դնել կամ ոսկոր եւ կամ ալ կաղամբին հաստ մասերը, որ չենք օգտագործած փաթթելու ատեն: Վրան շարել փաթթուած պլորները եւ տեղ-տեղ դնել սխտորի պճեղներ: Տաք ջուրի մէջ խառնել լիմոնի հիւթը, լոլիկի խիւսը, 3 պճեղ ճզմուած սխտորը եւ չոր նանէն, ապա թափել պլորներուն վրան: Պէտք է որ ջուրը պլորներուն հասակին հաւասար ըլլայ:Պլորներուն վրան դնել տափակ պնակ մը, որ եփած ատեն չի շարժին տեղերնէն: Կաթսային կափարիչը գոցել եւ դնել միջակ կրակի վրայ: Երբ ջուրը եռալու սկսի ցածցնել կրակը եւ եթէ ճնշեփ կը գործածէք դրէք իր կափարիչը եւ սուլիչը եւ սուլիչը դառնալու սկսելէն ետք 15 վայրկեան եփել: 
Հետը տալ սխտորով մածուն կամ թան:
Բարի ախորժակ   
*Տրուած չափերը մօտաւոր են, կարելի է փոխել ըստ ճաշակի:
**Եթէ նկատեցիք շատ սխտոր կայ, պատճառը՝ որպէսզի փորի ցաւ չունենաք:

----------

Ariadna (03.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.02.2014)

----------


## Մինա

Հավը կարտոֆիլով ու սւնկով

1կգ սունկը 
1կգ կարտոֆիլ
2մեծ սոխ
1մեծ հավ
Զեյթունի ձեթ


Հավը փորից բացած վիճակում լվանալուց, չորացնելուց հետո համեմեցի  քարիով, հավի համար համեմունքների խառնուրդով, տրորեցի աղով ու մանանեխով,մեջքի կողմով դրեցի  գրիլի ցանցաձև հաճույք կա, այ դրա վրա ու մցրեցի տաքացրած ջեռոցը, մինչև բանջարեղենների նախապատրաստելը:Տակը անպայման թողնում ենք թիթեղը, թավան, դե ես ինչ գիտեմ ոնց են ասում, մի խոսքով հավի յուղերը հավաքելու համար տակը փակ  ենք պահում:
Մաքրած, լվացած կարտոֆիլն ու սունկերը կտրտեցի վեց մասի, մեծ էին իմերը, խորը ամանի մեջ լցնելուց հետո, խոշոր կտրտած սոխ, աղ, օրիգանի ու զեյթունի ձեթ ավելացրեցի, լավ խառնելուց հետո լցրեցի հավի տակի թիթեղի մեջ:Ընթացքում հավը շրջեցի ու խառնեցի տակի բանջարեղենը:Մի ժամ ու կեսից, նայած ջեռոցի, մատուցեցի  սալաթով ու սառը թանով:
 Մերոնք շատ հավանեցին, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:

----------

CactuSoul (13.07.2014), insider (13.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Աշխարհի ամենահեշտ պատրաստվող բլիթները*  
> ....
> Հ.Գ. Էս բլիթների միակ քաղցրացուցիչը հասած բանանն է, որի դեպքում ստացվում են թեթևակի քաղցր բլիթներ։ Անձամբ ինձ ու իմ ընտանիքին էս քաղցրությունը լրիվ բավարարում է, բայց եթե շատ քաղցր սիրող եք, կարող եք շաքարավազ էլ ավելացնել։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ շաքարավազ չէ, մեղր  :Nyam:  Երևի դարչինն էլ կսազի...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ շաքարավազ չէ, մեղր  Երևի դարչինն էլ կսազի...


Ես լսել, կարդացել եմ, որ մեղրը բարձր ջերմաստիճանում քաղցկեղածին հատկություն ա ձեռք բերում, դրա համար խուսափում եմ տաքացնելուց։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե եփելուց հետո ավելացնես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես լսել, կարդացել եմ, որ մեղրը բարձր ջերմաստիճանում քաղցկեղածին հատկություն ա ձեռք բերում, դրա համար խուսափում եմ տաքացնելուց։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե եփելուց հետո ավելացնես։


Ես էս նույն բանն առանց բանանի, մեղրով էի սարքում: Սարքում, վերջացնում, հետո մեղրը դնում էի կողքը, որ ամեն մեկն ըստ ճաշակի ավելացնի: Անմահական բան ա ստացվում:

----------


## Շինարար

Կյանքի իմ փիլիսոփայությունը ինձ էս արդեն ինչքան վաղտ ա ստիպեց անցնել հումակերության, որովհետև եփել չեմ սիրում: Սկզբում որոշել էի, որ բանջարեղենների տարբեր կոմբինացիաներով բազմազան սալաթներ կարող եմ ստանալ, բայց ի վերջո եկա հանգեցի մի բաղադրատոմսի, որում ամեն բան խառնում եմ իրար: 


Բոլոր բաղադրիչները ըստ ճաշակի կարող եք փոխել:


Կաղամբով սալաթ

Կես կաղամբը (փոքրոտ), մի հատ բիբարը, մեկ գլուխ սոխը, մեկ-երկու պոմիդորը, մեկ քառորդ վարունգը, մի քանի հատ բոլոկին բարակ կտրտում եմ, խառնում իրար: Մեկ գազարը, մեկ բազուկը, մեկ պճեղ սխտորը, մի կտոր չեդար պանիրը ծյորկում եմ, խառնում վերոնշյալ զանգվածին, աղ անում, ավելացնում մի քանի հատ ընկույզ, մի քանի հատ էլ զեյթուն, մեկ կամ կես լիմոնի հյութ, արևածաղկի ձեթ, 250 գրամ թթվասեր, էլի լավ խառնում եմ էս ամբողջ զանգվածը, մատուցելիս վրան ավելացնում եմ մածուն կամ յոգուրտ: Էս նկարագրածս մի վեց-յոթ չափաբաժին ա անում, պահում եմ սառնարանում, մի երկու երեք օր ինձ բավարարում ա, ինձ թվում ա՝ համով ա,  տնկիցներս կարծես թե կարծիքս չեն կիսում, ավելի լավ:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.06.2015), Lusina (08.06.2015), Արէա (08.06.2015), Մուշու (08.06.2015)

----------


## Նարե

*Բրոկոլիով-հավով-դդմիկով ապուր (zucchini)*
Այդպես էլ չիմացա, թե որ ազգի խոհանոցից է, բայց որ համեղ է, անկասկած։

*Բաղադրիչներ*
Հավի կրծքամիս- 250-300 գ
Դդմիկ- 1.5-2 հատ` միջին չափսի
Բրոկոլի  300-400 գ
Սերուցք- 800 մլ

Քանի որ առաջին իսկ անգամից "խիստ" բաղադրատոմսով չեմ պատրաստել, դժվարանում եմ կոնկրետ գրամաժը ասել, բայց համոզված եմ՝ ամեն պատրաստող երկրորդ փորձից այն կարող է հարմարեցնել իր քիմքին։
Հավի կրծքամիսը բաժանում ենք փոքր խորանարդիկների, և կաթսայում տապակում ձեթի մեջ մինչև հումության վերանալը (չհասցնել կարմրելու աստիճանի)։ Հավը կաթսայի մեջ լցնելուց մոտ հինգ րոպե հետո վրան ավելացնում ենք նույնպես խորանարդաձև կտրտված դդմիկները, համեմում մի փոքր աղով։ 
Առանձին տարրայում՝ եռացրած ջրի մեջ լցնում ենք ըստ ճաշակի կտրատված բրոկոլին։ Մոտ հինգ րոպեից (այնպես, որ բրոկոլին չհասցնի լխկվել) բրոկոլին հանել ջրից և ավելացնել հավ-դդմիկին։ Այս ամբողջին ավելացնել սերուցքը (հիմնականում այնքան որ ծածկի զանգվածը, բայց կարելի է ավելի շատ, եթե սիրում եք ավելի թույլ ապուրներ), ավելացնել աղ, սև և կարմիր պղպեղ, քարի ըստ ճաշակի։ Եփել միջին կրակով 10-ից 15 րոպե։

Ապուրը կարելի է օգտագործել որպես խավարտ՝ ավելացնելով բրնձով փլավի վրա։

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Այսօր ստեղծագործել եմ սառնարանում եղած-չեղած բանջարեղենով, ահագին էլ համով բան ա ստացվել, ձեզ էլ պատմեմ.

Ուրեմն (չնայած չափերը պարտադիր չեն, աչքաչափով, ինչից ինչքան ուզում եք՝ խառնեք, մեկ ա համով կլինի).
* կես գլուխ ծաղկակաղամբ
* 2 գազար
* 2 հատ դդմիկ
* 2 հատ կանաչ բիբար
* 3 ձու
* կանաչի (մաղադանոս ու սամիթ եմ կար, դրանցից եմ գցել)
* մի փոքր կտոր պանիր
* ձեթ
* աղ
* աղացած սև պղպեղ

Ծաղկակաղամբը մանր կտորների բաժանեցի, գազարը կտրտեցի կլոր-կլոր, լցրեցի թավայի մեջ: Շատ քիչ ջուր ավելացրի, փակեցի կափարիչն ու դրեցի կրակին՝ շոգեխաշվելու: Այդ ընթացքում դդմիկները կտրտեցի խորանարդիկներով, բիբարը շերտերով կտրտեցի ու ավելացրի թավայի մեջ: Շոգեխաշվելու ընթացքում երբեմն-երբեմն աղ ու սև պղպեղ էի ավելացնում ու խառնում:
Ձվերը կոտրեցի, կանաչին ու պանիրը կտրտեցի (հնարավորինս մանր), խառնեցի ձվին ու գդալով հարեցի, որ համասեռ դառնա: Մ՜ի քիչ էլ աղ, սև պղպեղ ավելացրի:
Շոգեխաշած բանջարեղենի ավելորդ ջուրը թափեցի*, նորից դրեցի կրակին: Ավելացրի մի քիչ ձեթ, հետո վրան լցրեցի պատրաստած ձվով զանգվածն ու լավ խառնեցի: Մի քիչ էլ ձուն եփվեց ու վերջ, համով ուտելիքը պատրաստ ա: ^_^

* Ցանկալի է, որ այնքան ջուր լցնեք, որ թափելու բան չլինի վերջում: Իմ դեպքում սկզբում շատ քիչ էի լցրել, հետո ստիպված էի ավելացնել ու սխալ հաշվարկեցի, մի քիչ ավելացավ: Թափելն էլ, ի դեպ, պայմանականորեն եմ ասում. իրականում, եթե աղը շատ չեք արել, շա՜տ համով (ենթադրում եմ՝ նաև օգտակար) ա լինում, կարելի ա խմել:

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2015), Lílium (14.06.2015), Մուշու (13.06.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուրեմն սենց:

400 գրամ ոչխարի ոսկրահան արած միսը դնում ենք կաթսայի մեջ,վրան կտրտում 4-5 միջին չափի կարտոֆիլ, նույնքան գազար, 1 թոթոլ սմբուկ, 1 բիբար՝ չաղլիկներից, 250 գրամ սունկ, ավելացնում 1-1,5 բաժակ ջուր, ու միացնում գազօջախը, սկզբում ջուրն ամբողջության չի ծածկում, բայց չանհանգստանաք, կեՓի ամեն բան տեղը կընկնի: Վերջում սոխով ու սխտորով սոխառած եք անում, հրաշք բուրմունք ունիսոխը, սխտորը ու կարագը միասին, ու նաև ավելացնում 3-4 լոլիկ՝ կտրտած, ամենավերջում էլ կանաչի եք վրան փրթում, ես աղ ու ուրիշ համեմունքներ չեմ օգտագործում, բայց դուք փորձեք՝ ըստ ճաշակի: Անմահական բան ա, երկու օր կուտեմ, մատուցել բրնձի հետ: Ինձ թվում ա սա աջափսանդալն ա, ուղղակի գազարն ու սունկը իմպրովիզացիա են, բայց տանը ունեի, օգտագործեցի: 

Ես առաջ ոչխարի միս չէի սիրում, բայց էս բանջարեղենի սոուսի մեջ մի այլ կարգի համով ա ստացվում, համարյա անընդհատ սրանից եմ հիմա էլ սարքում:

----------


## arazaz

> Ուրեմն սենց:
> 
> 400 գրամ ոչխարի ոսկրահան արած միսը դնում ենք կաթսայի մեջ,վրան կտրտում 4-5 միջին չափի կարտոֆիլ, նույնքան գազար, 1 թոթոլ սմբուկ, 1 բիբար՝ չաղլիկներից, 250 գրամ սունկ, ավելացնում 1-1,5 բաժակ ջուր, ու միացնում գազօջախը, սկզբում ջուրն ամբողջության չի ծածկում, բայց չանհանգստանաք, կեՓի ամեն բան տեղը կընկնի: Վերջում սոխով ու սխտորով սոխառած եք անում, հրաշք բուրմունք ունիսոխը, սխտորը ու կարագը միասին, ու նաև ավելացնում 3-4 լոլիկ՝ կտրտած, ամենավերջում էլ կանաչի եք վրան փրթում, ես աղ ու ուրիշ համեմունքներ չեմ օգտագործում, բայց դուք փորձեք՝ ըստ ճաշակի: Անմահական բան ա, երկու օր կուտեմ, մատուցել բրնձի հետ: Ինձ թվում ա սա աջափսանդալն ա, ուղղակի գազարն ու սունկը իմպրովիզացիա են, բայց տանը ունեի, օգտագործեցի: 
> 
> Ես առաջ ոչխարի միս չէի սիրում, բայց էս բանջարեղենի սոուսի մեջ մի այլ կարգի համով ա ստացվում, համարյա անընդհատ սրանից եմ հիմա էլ սարքում:


Ես էս ռեղցեպտին ծանոթ էի, մենակ այնտեղ 400 գրամ ոչխարի ոսկրահան արած մսի փոխարեն նշվում է 453 գրամ՛;

----------

Շինարար (30.09.2015)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ժող ջան, ակտիվացնե՞նք թեման...  :Jpit: 

ես էսօր մենակ վարսակով շիլա եմ պատրաստել, բայց դե էդ մեկը դժվար ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքրի (այ որ «ինչ եմ պատրաստել երեկ» լիներ թեմայի անունը, կամ երեկ այս թեման գտած լինեի՝ @CactuSoul, նորից մերսի, մի հետաքրքիր բան կգրեի  :LOL: )

----------

CactuSoul (12.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

*Բանջարեղենով (և իտալական նրբերշիկով/աղացած մսով) ռագու։*

Բավական ունիվերսալ և արագ պատրաստվող ու անչափ համեզ ուտեստ (վեգաններն ու բուսակերներն էլ կարող են առանց մսի սարքել)․․․ 

Հարկավոր է.
200 գ. իտալական նրբերշիկ կամ աղացած նորմալ յուղայնության տավարի միս (կարելի է բաց թողնել՝ վեգան ուտեստ ստանալու համար)
1 դդմիկ (զուկինի)՝ կտրտած կիսաշրջաններով
1 սմբուկ՝ կտրտած կիսաշրջաններով (ես ինքս նախընտրում են չինական մանուշակագույն սմբուկը այս ուտեստում)
1 գազար՝ կտրտած շրջաններով
1/2 բուլղարական պղպեղ՝ կտրտած 2 սմ երկարությամ նեղ դիլիմներով (տանը մենակ կանաչ ու նարնջագույն էր, նախընտրեցի կանաչը ճաշում, նարնջագույնը՝ հում կողքից)
2 լոլիկ կտրտած 2 սմ տրամագծով
(սոխ ու սղտոր ըստ ճաշակի),
ձեթ (ցանկացած, ըստ ճաշակի, ես սրա հետ նախընտրում եմ բանջերեղենային)

Բաց թավայում տաքացած ձեթի մեջ տապակում ենք նրբերշիկը/միսը բարձր կրակի վրա մոտ 7 րոպե, որի ընթացքում պատրաստում ենք բանջարեղենները (ըստ ճաշակի կարելի է ձեթին ավելացնել սոխ/սղտոր/սև հատիկ պղպեղ, ես պատրաստել եմ առանց սրանց, քանի որ սիրում եմ բուն բանջերեղենների համը, բայց կարող եք փորձարկել տարբեր եղանակներով)։ Թավային ավելացնում ենք կտրտած գազարն ու բուլղարական պղպեղը, որոնք ավելի երկար են եփում քան մնացած բանջարեղենները, կրակը իջացնում ենք միջին, և տապակում բաց թավայում մի 7-8 րոպե։




Սրանից հետո ավելացնում ենք մնացած կտրտած բանջարեղենները և խառնելուց հետո փակում թավան, քիչ մը թուլացնում կրակը ու եփում 15-20 րոպե կամ մինչև բանջերեղենների ցանկալի եփվածության աստիճանը՝ խառնելով ամեն 5-7 րոպեն մեկ։ Ես վերջին մի 5 րոպեն եփում եմ կափարիչը հանած, որպեսզի լոլիկի ու դդմիկի հյութերը գոլորշիանան ճաշից՝ թողնելով ռագուանման զանգված (պատկերում մնացած բանջարեղենները նոր են ավելացվել տապակվող միս+գազար+պղպեղին)։



Հետը պատրաստում եք ցանկացած կարոտած խավարտ (գարնիր) ու վուալյա․․․ այսօր սիրտս ուզեց լինգուինի (տափակ կտրվածքով սպագետիանման պաստա), որին ավելացրեցի զեյթունի ձեթ, թարմ քաղած ռեհանի տերևներ ու տեղում տաշած պարմեզան պանիր (ցանկացած պինդ պանիր կուտվի՝ ըստ ճաշակի)։ Ամբողջն իրար հետ տևեց մոտ 45 րոպե։ Բարի՜ ախորժակ։

----------

Adam (21.08.2019), Smokie (01.10.2019), Բարեկամ (23.03.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

*Ձվեր ջարդելու նրբագույն արվեստ*

 Ուրեմն այսօր ես պատրաստել եմ այն ինչ գտել եմ սառնարանում։ Երկու ձու։ 
Այս ուտեստը պատրաստելու համար ձեզ պետք կգան երկու ձու, աղ, ափսե և միկրալիքային վառարան։
Ձուն պետք է ջարդել ուղիղ էկվատորի մոտից։ Թխկացնում եք ափսեի եզրին, հետո ճեղքում եք։ Կարելի ա դանակով անել, բայց վտանգ կա դեղնուցը վնասել։ *Հիշեք, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի վնասել դեղնուցը։* Հա։ Երբ երկու ձվերն էլ ափսեի մեջ են, աղ եք ցանում, ըստ ճաշակի և փոքր ինչ խառնում եք։ Կարելի ա դա անել գդալով, բայց նայեք հիշել պունկտը։ Նենց որ ապահովության համար կիրառեք ցուցամատը։ Մատը հետո կարելի ա սրբել անձեռոցիկով, կամ լպստել, էլի ըստ ճաշակի։ Ուրեմն ստացված զանգվածը դնում եք միկրոալիքային վառարանի ուղիղ կենտրոնում, պատրաստման ժամանակը մեկ ու կեսից երկու րոպե։ Գնա՛ց։ *Ուշադրություն*, կախված վառարանի հզորությունից պարբերաբար ստուգեք։ Մեծ հավանականություն կա որ առաջին րոպեի վերջում ձվի դեղնուցը տրաքի ու ձեր ուտելիքը ստիպված լինեք քերել միկրոալիքային վառարանի պատերից, ներվայնանալ ու գնալ մոտակա խանութից սուշի առնելու։

 Դեսերտ՝ որոշեցի էսօրվաս խնձորները կտրտել, մեկը ուղղահայաց, մեկը հորիզոնական, որ տեսնեմ ինչպիսին կլինի համը։ Ոչ մի տարբերություն չզգացի։ Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կծելով ուտել։

Բարի ախորժակ  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2019), ivy (21.08.2019), Varzor (21.08.2019), Ծլնգ (21.08.2019), Վիշապ (24.08.2019), Տրիբուն (22.08.2019)

----------


## ivy

Լիզի վերևի գրառումը գլուխգործոց էր  :Jpit: 

Հենց անցնեմ իմ սովորական առօրյային, որի մեջ նաև ճաշ եփելն է մտնում, մի երկու նկար ես էլ կդնեմ:
Մենակ թե ես ճաշերի անուններ առանձնապես չգիտեմ, ռեցեպտներից չեմ օգտվում, գրամներից տեղյակ չեմ: Սովորաբար տարբեր թարմ մթերքներ կան տանը. էդ պահին ոնց մտքովս անցնում է, էնպես էլ իրար եմ խառնում, ուտելիքներ եմ մոգոնում։ Սոխ, ս*խ*տոր, կոճապղպեղ (ginger) միշտ էլ կա մոտս, ու դրանք համարյա ամեն ուտելիքի մեջ օգտագործում եմ, ինչպես նաև՝ տարբեր համեմունքներ. իմ ճաշերը միշտ շատ համեմված են, բայց դե էդ էլ եմ անում ըստ տրամադրության, ոնց էդ պահին մտքովս անցնի: Էնպես որ, ինձնից խոհարար դուրս չի գա, չնայած իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ համով են իմ սարքածները։

 @Աթեիստ, կարո՞ղ ես խնդրում եմ էս գրառման նկարները տանել նախորդ գրառում. էնտեղ կցորդները չեն աշխատում:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ թվում ա էս խոհարարությունը ահագին ստեղծագործական բան ա։ Ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում հետևել պրոցեսսին, կարամ մեջ ընկնեմ փորձելու նպատակներով միմիայն, եթե կա էդ հնարավորությունը։)) Մանավանդ երբ որ շատ լավ ա ստացվում ու իմ սիրած բանը դա հետևել սուշի ու խաղողի թփով տոլմայի սարքելուն։ Բա ո՜նց եմ սիրում հատուկ ինձ համար սարքած տոլման, տենց ամենահամով տոլման եմ կերել մի անգամ։ Նենց չի որ մնացածները համով չէին, բայց էդ մեկը յուրահատուկ էր։ 
 Իմ սարքած ձվերն էլ են համով, բայց սա իմ կարծիքը չի ու կասկած կա որ իրանք էլ էին յուրահատուկ ։)) Զուտ տրամադրության հարց ա, թե ով ա սարքում ու ում համար ես սարքում։

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2019), ivy (22.08.2019), Smokie (05.10.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019), Նիկեա (23.08.2019), Տրիբուն (23.08.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

@LisBeth, փաստորեն դու խնձորից բացի էլի բաներ ես ուտո՞ւմ։  :Shok:  Խեր ըլնի։ )))

----------


## LisBeth

> @LisBeth, փաստորեն դու խնձորից բացի էլի բաներ ես ուտո՞ւմ։  Խեր ըլնի։ )))


 Իհարկե։)) որ մենակ խնձոր ուտեմ կխլսեմ։ Բայց խնձորը միշտ կա։ Էս վերջերս այգում մի հատ համով խնձորի ծառ էի գտել, բարձրանում նստում էի վրեն (դե դու գիտես ես ինչ հմուտ ծառ բարձրացող եմ ։)), ինչ ուտում էի, ինչ էլ քաղում հետս տուն էի բերում։ Մի օր էլ գնացի վրեն բան չկար էլ։ Ինչպես միշտ ա լինում, երբ մի լավ բանի տեղը էլի մարդիկ են իմանում։))

----------

CactuSoul (25.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ստեղ էլ մարդ կա, որ այսօր սուրճ ա պատրաստել:
Շաքարն էլ՝ կոկոսի ու 100% օրգանական:
Կայֆոտ բան ա ու հատկապես խորհուրդ ա տրվում առողջ ապրելակերպի կողմնակիցներին ու դիետա պահողներին:

----------


## ivy

> Մտածեցի՝ վերցնեմ, առաջիկա օրերին պոմիդորով ձվածեղ սարքեմ․ համարյա համոզված եմ, որ աղջիկս չի ուտի, բայց ես հո կուտեմ


Էսօր էդ օրն էր  :Smile: 



Էն դանակ-պատառաքաղը կողքը թիթիզության համար եմ դրել․ ինձ պետք չէր  :Jpit: 

Ինչպես և սպասվում էր, մենակ ես կերա․ աղջիկս իր բախտից տանը չէր, ընկերս էլ մենակ տեսքից արդեն լեղաճաք եղավ։

Իհարկե էն համն ու հոտը չուներ, ինչ Հայաստանում մեր տանը սարքելիս էր լինում, բայց մեկ ա հավեսով կերա  :Smile:

----------

Life (05.10.2019), Sambitbaba (05.10.2019), Smokie (05.10.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (05.10.2019), Varzor (05.10.2019), Աթեիստ (05.10.2019), Ծլնգ (05.10.2019), Շինարար (05.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

stir-fried բանջարեղեններ․․․ էս վերջերս հաճախ եմ սարքում․․․ բրյուսելյան կաղամբով, բամյայով, ճապոնական սմբուկով, գունավոր պղպեղով․․․ էսօր գազար էլ գցեցի․․․ վրայից էլ մի քիչ բալզամիկ քացախ ու թարմ կտրտած խառը կանաչի․․․ ըմմմմ․․․ _մատները_ուտող_ժպտիկ_ (նկարը կանաչիները լցնելուց առաջ էր)․․․ մեկ-մեկ էլ կողքից մի հատ ստեյք եմ սարքում, պա՜յ․․․

----------

Alphaone (23.03.2020), boooooooom (24.03.2020), ivy (23.03.2020), Quyr Qery (24.03.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (23.03.2020), Անվերնագիր (23.03.2020), Վիշապ (23.03.2020), Տրիբուն (23.03.2020)

----------


## ivy

Էսօրվա ընթրիքը (ջոգինգից հետո սոված սատկում էի)՝ ձկան ֆիլե, ծնեբեկ, կարտոֆիլի պյուրե, հետն էլ՝ բանջարաղենի սալաթ  :Nyam: 

[/url]

----------

boooooooom (29.03.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (30.03.2020), Աթեիստ (29.03.2020), Ծլնգ (28.03.2020), Շինարար (28.03.2020), Տրիբուն (29.03.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես ոսպով սուպ տեմ սարքի:

----------

boooooooom (29.03.2020), Բարեկամ (29.03.2020), Տրիբուն (29.03.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ես ոսպով սուպ տեմ սարքի:


Նկա՜ր  :Shout: 
Կամ տեսանյութ  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (29.03.2020), Շինարար (29.03.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նկա՜ր 
> Կամ տեսանյութ


Վայ կերա արդեն: Հետաքրքիր ուտեստների համար հետևեք ինստագրամի իմ էջին  :LOL:  Անհամ բաներ եմ սարքում, բայց մեկ-մեկ շեյր եմ անում, խի չէ որ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (29.03.2020), Տրիբուն (29.03.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կամ տեսանյութ


ՃՃ

Ասում ա՝ գիտե՞ս Վեռան խի առաջինը մեռավ:
- ??
- Որտև վերջինը միշտ Նադեժդայի հերթն ա..

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վայ կերա արդեն: Հետաքրքիր ուտեստների համար հետևեք ինստագրամի իմ էջին  Անհամ բաներ եմ սարքում, բայց մեկ-մեկ շեյր եմ անում, խի չէ որ


Հեսա էդ ինստագրամն էլ վայթե երկար ժամանակով մոդայից դուրս գա:
Սաղովի տանը նստած լցվելուց են բողոքում..
Ցույց տալու բաները քչանում են ))

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեսա էդ ինստագրամն էլ վայթե երկար ժամանակով մոդայից դուրս գա:
> Սաղովի տանը նստած լցվելուց են բողոքում..
> Ցույց տալու բաները քչանում են ))


Ես հիմա ավելի ակտիվ եմ քան երբևէ

----------


## Ծլնգ

քրիմ օֆ բրոկկոլի սուպ՝ սուխարիով

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2020), ivy (02.04.2020), Varzor (30.03.2020), Գաղթական (30.03.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> քրիմ օֆ բրոկկոլի սուպ՝ սուխարիով


Լրիվ բլոկադայի մեջ ես  :Sad:

----------


## Գաղթական

Բրոկկոլու սուպը հրաշալի բան ա:

----------

Ծլնգ (04.05.2020)

----------


## Alphaone

էս քանի օրը օրիգինալ ուտելիք եմ բացահայտել՝ քյալագոշ, էսօր սարքեցի, մոռացա նկարել, համեղագույն երևույթ էր, ոնց որ ոսպով սպաս՝ մի քանի թիթիզ տարբերություններով, ինտերնետում լիքը բաղադրատոմսեր կան, փորձեք, չեք փոշմանի…

----------

Varzor (31.03.2020), Շինարար (30.03.2020)

----------


## ivy

Էլ ով ինչ ուտելիքներ ա պատրաստում, մի քիչ նկարներ դրեք, նայենք  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլ ով ինչ ուտելիքներ ա պատրաստում, մի քիչ նկարներ դրեք, նայենք


Ինչ էս լոքդաունը սկսվեց, տանը փակված ավստրալահայ ընկերուհիներիս մեջ հո մի մրցակցություն չի սկսվել համով ու սիրուն բաներ սարքելու, ֆեյսբուքը հեղեղել են։ Ընդ որում, ստեղ հիմա (լոքդաունի մեջ) շատ թրենդի ա դառել տանը հաց թխելը՝ հայկական մատնաքաշ, թեև բոլորն էլ ամեն օր խանութ դուրս գալիս են։ Challenge-ի պես մի բան ա դառել։ Ափսոս մենակ ես եմ համ զբաղված, համ անբաշար, թե չէ օգտվելով առաջարկիցդ՝ թիթիզանալու առիթ կունենայի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (16.04.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ էս լոքդաունը սկսվեց, տանը փակված ավստրալահայ ընկերուհիներիս մեջ հո մի մրցակցություն չի սկսվել համով ու սիրուն բաներ սարքելու, ֆեյսբուքը հեղեղել են։ Ընդ որում, ստեղ հիմա (լոքդաունի մեջ) շատ թրենդի ա դառել տանը հաց թխելը՝ հայկական մատնաքաշ, թեև բոլորն էլ ամեն օր խանութ դուրս գալիս են։ Challenge-ի պես մի բան ա դառել։ Ափսոս մենակ ես եմ համ զբաղված, համ անբաշար, թե չէ օգտվելով առաջարկիցդ՝ թիթիզանալու առիթ կունենայի


Քույրիկս էլ է տանը հաց թխում (Մադրիդում): Բայց ինքը թխում է, որովհետև պատրաստի հացերը չի կարողանում լավ մարսել՝ հղիության պատճառով:
Չգիտեմ էլ ոնց է էսպիսի բոքոններ ստանում՝ առանց դրոժ կամ մածուն օգտագործելու.

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (18.04.2020), Աթեիստ (16.04.2020), Բարեկամ (17.04.2020), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2020), Վիշապ (04.05.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ոչխարի բուդ, լիբանանական փլավի անկողնում (ի շնորհակալություն թխաբլիթի համար)  :Jpit: 

Դո


ի պոսլե (տնական լիմոնադն էլ հյուսիսարևլքում)

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2020), ivy (04.05.2020), Peace (07.05.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (04.05.2020), Վիշապ (04.05.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Dressingն ես անկողին թարգմանել  :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Dressingն ես անկողին թարգմանել


"on a bed of rice"-ն ա թարգմանել ամերկացին ։Ճ

----------

Ծլնգ (04.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (04.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

> ոչխարի բուդ, լիբանանական փլավի անկողնում (ի շնորհակալություն թխաբլիթի համար) 
> Դո


Բուդն ու կարտոֆիլը ինչո՞վ ես համեմել․ շատ ախորժելի տեսք ունի։ Ինչքան գրածներիցդ հիշում եմ, դու համեմունքների հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեիր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բուդն ու կարտոֆիլը ինչո՞վ ես համեմել․ շատ ախորժելի տեսք ունի։ Ինչքան գրածներիցդ հիշում եմ, դու համեմունքների հետ առանձնապես սեր չունեիր։


սխտոր, զեյթունի ձեթ, անանուխ, ռեհան, կարմիր քաղցր պղպեղ, մշկընկույզի փոշի ու կիտրոնի հյութ․ հազիվ ինձ զսպեցի որ էս քսուկը առանձին չուտեմ, հիմա էլ հոտերը հիշում եմ գլուխս պտտվումա  :Smile: ․․․ միջերկրյածովյան համեմունքների նկատմամբ ավելի տոլերանտ եմ քան միջին արևելքի կամ հնդկաստանի՝ իր հարևաններով

----------

ivy (04.05.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020)

----------


## ivy

Իմ ուտելիքները ռեցեպտներով չեն, անուն-մանուն չունեն, ոնց մտքիս գալիս է, էնպես էլ սարքում եմ։
Էսօրվա ընթրիքը՝ սպանախ, բանջարեղենա-մսային պստիկ կոտլետներ ու վարունգով սալաթ։

----------

Alphaone (08.05.2020), CactuSoul (25.07.2020), Peace (07.05.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (07.05.2020), Աթեիստ (05.05.2020), Բարեկամ (06.05.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ ուտելիքները ռեցեպտներով չեն, անուն-մանուն չունեն, ոնց մտքիս գալիս է, էնպես էլ սարքում եմ։
> Էսօրվա ընթրիքը՝ սպանախ, բանջարեղենա-մսային պստիկ կոտլետներ ու վարունգով սալաթ։


Սիրուն ա ու առողջ բալանսով։

----------

ivy (06.05.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բադրիջան՝ ջեռոցում խորոված։ Հեշտ, արագ ու համով  :Nyam:  :Nyam:  :Nyam: 

Բադրիջանը կիսում եք (պոչը թողնում եք, որ հետո հարմար բռնակ ծառայի  :Jpit:  ): Կեսերի վրա դանակով գծեր եք քաշում, այնպես որ կաշին չկտրվի‎։ Արանքներում ճզմած սխտոր եք խոթում, սև, կարմիր բիբար ու աղ։ Վերջում էլ մի քիչ զեյթունի ձե‎թ‎‎։ Կես ժամով ջեռոց ու  :Nyam:

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2020), Freeman (11.05.2020), ivy (11.05.2020), Peace (11.05.2020), Quyr Qery (11.05.2020), Sambitbaba (11.05.2020), Smokie (01.06.2020), Varzor (12.05.2020), Աթեիստ (11.05.2020), Արշակ (11.05.2020), Նաիրուհի (22.05.2020), Շինարար (11.05.2020), Ուլուանա (11.05.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Բադրիջան՝ ջեռոցում խորոված։ Հեշտ, արագ ու համով


Բադրիջան ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտագործում, երևի մի 10-12 տարի կլինի արդեն, բայց հիմա Ներսեսի սարքածից մի ձև ոգեշնչվեցի, մտածում եմ՝ մի շանս էլ տալ բադրիջանին։ Հետն էլ մտքովս անցավ, որ աղջիկս դեռ ոչ մի անգամ բադրիջան չի կերել (!), դե պապան էլ չի օգտագործում:
Էս երկու օրը ես էլ մի բան կսարքեմ բադրիջանով ու կպատմեմ՝ ոնց ստացվեց  :Yes:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կինս սաղ օրը ժողովների մեջ է, ես էլ դե նախաճաշ-բան, полыыыы мою, полыыыы мою։
Էսօր ստանդարտ ա՝ սնկով, սպանախով ձվածեղ (մեկ մեկ սոխ էլ եմ ավելացնում, էսօր չկա), ավոկադոյի ու բանանի կալորիաների հավելմամբ, ճաշի զահլա չկա ։Ճ


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

boooooooom (25.06.2020), CactuSoul (25.07.2020), ivy (20.07.2020), Peace (30.07.2020), Sambitbaba (05.01.2021), Varzor (25.06.2020), Աթեիստ (24.06.2020), Բարեկամ (25.06.2020)

----------


## ivy

:Nyam:

----------

CactuSoul (25.07.2020), Peace (30.07.2020), Smokie (10.08.2020), Varzor (21.07.2020), Արէա (20.07.2020), Հայկօ (20.07.2020)

----------


## CactuSoul

> 


Վայ, ո՜նց եմ ես ուրախանում, որ նորից միս ես ուտում: Ո՜ւխ:  :Yahoo:  (Դե վաղուց էս տարածքներում չեմ եղել, նոր եմ իմանում)
 :Kiss:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.07.2020)

----------


## ivy

Դեկտեմբերի 31-ին կյանքումս առաջին անգամ բլինչիկ սարքեցի․ չգիտեմ էլ ինչի մտքովս անցավ։ Մինչև էդ էլ համոզված էի, որ բլինչիկի լիստեր սարքելու համար հատուկ տաղանդ է պետք, ու ամեն մեկի խելքի բանը չի։ Բայց առաջին անգամից էլ հեշտությամբ ստացվեց։ Նենց էի ուրախացել։ Համ էլ համով էր  :Nyam:

----------

boooooooom (04.01.2021), Cassiopeia (04.01.2021), Freeman (05.01.2021), Sambitbaba (05.01.2021), Smokie (12.03.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (04.01.2021), Նաիրուհի (04.01.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դեկտեմբերի 31-ին կյանքումս առաջին անգամ բլինչիկ սարքեցի․ չգիտեմ էլ ինչի մտքովս անցավ։ Մինչև էդ էլ համոզված էի, որ բլինչիկի լիստեր սարքելու համար հատուկ տաղանդ է պետք, ու ամեն մեկի խելքի բանը չի։ Բայց առաջին անգամից էլ հեշտությամբ ստացվեց։ Նենց էի ուրախացել։ Համ էլ համով էր


Ուրեմն, ինձ թոֆու ուտել սովորեցրիր, իսկ ինքդ մսի՞ ես անցել... :Shok:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (05.01.2021), Tiger29 (05.01.2021)

----------

